# Pearl Ray & P14 Itaituba Update



## arowspace (Jul 16, 2003)

Pearl Ray










P14 'Itaituba'. The number of these in the U.S.A. can be counted on one hand.










Together


----------



## Niche (Mar 9, 2004)

WHOW!!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

golly gosh! they are damn nice man


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

they look nice


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice! I always wanted a ray tank.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Bummer pics arent coming up


----------



## killfishygo (Jan 13, 2004)

I can't see them either


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow those are sweet!


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

absolutely gorgeous rays


----------



## Rigger (May 1, 2004)

those are some sweeeeet rays!!!!!


----------

